# Why firefox installed with mutt-devel



## unicyclist (Oct 29, 2010)

I set up an old pc (350mhz) with FreeBSD 8.1 to use for torrents. The hd is only 6.3gig, so it's a fairly minimal install, but I needed email on it. I installed mutt, fetchmail, msmtp (along with openssl).

However, firefox and urlview were installed as dependencies of mutt! I tried to pkg_delete firefox, but it wouldn't do it because of urlview and mutt.

I'm trying to understand why firefox had to be installed on a console/text based system. I can kind of understand urlview, but not firefox.

Anybody know why, or that can help me?
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2010)

As far as I can see mutt doesn't depend on either:

```
dice@molly:/usr/ports/mail/mutt>make all-depends-list
/usr/ports/devel/automake111
/usr/ports/devel/autoconf268
/usr/ports/converters/libiconv
/usr/ports/devel/gettext
/usr/ports/misc/mime-support
/usr/ports/lang/perl5.10
/usr/ports/devel/automake-wrapper
/usr/ports/devel/m4
/usr/ports/misc/help2man
/usr/ports/devel/gmake
/usr/ports/devel/autoconf-wrapper
/usr/ports/devel/libtool22
/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext
```

Can you post the output of:
`# pkg_info -rx mutt`


----------



## unicyclist (Oct 29, 2010)

```
Information for mutt-devel-1.5.20_5:

Depends on:
Dependency: xineramaproto-1.2
Dependency: xextproto-7.1.1
Dependency: renderproto-0.11
Dependency: randrproto-1.3.1
Dependency: kbproto-1.0.4
Dependency: inputproto-2.0
Dependency: fixesproto-4.1.1
Dependency: damageproto-1.2.0
Dependency: compositeproto-0.4.1
Dependency: font-util-1.0.2
Dependency: encodings-1.0.3,1
Dependency: expat-2.0.1_1
Dependency: gnome_subr-1.0
Dependency: mime-support-3.48.1
Dependency: hicolor-icon-theme-0.12
Dependency: python26-2.6.5
Dependency: perl-5.10.1_1
Dependency: png-1.4.3
Dependency: jpeg-8_3
Dependency: jbigkit-1.6
Dependency: tiff-3.9.4
Dependency: jasper-1.900.1_9
Dependency: pkg-config-0.23_1
Dependency: xproto-7.0.16
Dependency: libfontenc-1.0.5
Dependency: libICE-1.0.6,1
Dependency: libSM-1.1.1_1,1
Dependency: libXdmcp-1.0.3
Dependency: libXau-1.0.5
Dependency: pixman-0.16.6
Dependency: freetype2-2.3.12
Dependency: mkfontscale-1.0.7
Dependency: mkfontdir-1.0.5
Dependency: fontconfig-2.8.0,1
Dependency: font-bh-ttf-1.0.1
Dependency: font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.1
Dependency: font-misc-meltho-1.0.1
Dependency: bitstream-vera-1.10_4
Dependency: xorg-fonts-truetype-7.5
Dependency: pcre-8.02
Dependency: nspr-4.8.2
Dependency: m4-1.4.14_1,1
Dependency: libpthread-stubs-0.3_3
Dependency: libxcb-1.6
Dependency: libX11-1.3.3,1
Dependency: libXext-1.1.1,1
Dependency: libXinerama-1.1,1
Dependency: libXi-1.3,1
Dependency: libXfixes-4.0.4
Dependency: libXcomposite-0.4.1,1
Dependency: libXdamage-1.1.2
Dependency: libXt-1.0.7
Dependency: libXrender-0.9.5
Dependency: libXrandr-1.3.0
Dependency: libXft-2.1.14
Dependency: libXcursor-1.1.10
Dependency: xcb-util-0.3.6_1
Dependency: cairo-1.8.10_1,1
Dependency: libffi-3.0.9
Dependency: libiconv-1.13.1_1
Dependency: libxml2-2.7.7
Dependency: dbus-1.2.24_1
Dependency: gettext-0.18_1
Dependency: bison-2.4.1_1,1
Dependency: glib-2.24.1_1
Dependency: gamin-0.1.10_4
Dependency: gio-fam-backend-2.24.1_1
Dependency: gobject-introspection-0.6.14
Dependency: pango-1.28.0_1
Dependency: shared-mime-info-0.71_1
Dependency: libIDL-0.8.14_1
Dependency: desktop-file-utils-0.15_2
Dependency: dbus-glib-0.86_1
Dependency: aspell-0.60.6_3
Dependency: zip-3.0
Dependency: atk-1.30.0_1
Dependency: gtk-2.20.1_2
Dependency: firefox-3.5.10,1
Dependency: urlview-0.9_6
```

and the output of pkg_delete firefox-3.5.10,1:

```
pkg_delete: package 'firefox-3.5,10,1' is required bye these other packages and may not be deinstalled:
urlview-0.9_6
mutt-devel-1.5.20_5
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2010)

Ah.. It's mutt-devel..

And it's urlview that pulls in firefox as a dependency:


```
.if defined(WITH_GECKO)
USE_GECKO=      firefox-devel firefox35 seamonkey
.include "${PORTSDIR}/Mk/bsd.gecko.mk"
.elif defined(WITH_SEAMONKEY)
RUN_DEPENDS+=   ${LOCALBASE}/lib/seamonkey/seamonkey-bin:${PORTSDIR}/www/seamonkey
GECKO=          seamonkey
.endif
```

So make sure WITH_GECKO isn't defined somewhere (check /etc/make.conf).


----------



## unicyclist (Oct 29, 2010)

nope 
Only 2 lines in /etc/make.conf.

```
# added by use.perl 2010-10-28 17:29:03
PERL_VERSION=5.10.1
```

Thanks for your help! Appreciated.

Also, fwiw, I didn't install ports. Not enough room


----------



## unicyclist (Oct 29, 2010)

SirDice, if the 1.4.* (stable) version doesn't require all the extra (bloat), can I get rid of everything (including dependencies) by doing [cmd=]pkg_delete -r firefox-3.5.10,1[/cmd] and perhaps the same with urlview and mutt-devel? I could then install mutt-1.4.* 

Since this is a new install, perhaps just re-install 8.1 and not install mutt-devel?  

Again, this is just a machine for torrents. I'm running rtorrent.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 29, 2010)

unicyclist said:
			
		

> and the output of pkg_delete firefox-3.5.10,1:


Force the deletion (pkg_delete -f) of Firefox and then try mutt. It _may_ work fine without it.



			
				unicyclist said:
			
		

> Since this is a new install, perhaps just re-install 8.1 and not install mutt-devel?


Reinstalling (without toggling "newfs") will keep all your ports/packages, if I am not mistaken. If you want to get rid of mutt-devel, just pkg_delete it as well as its dependencies and install the "normal" version. Or do as mentioned above if it works.


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 29, 2010)

unicyclist said:
			
		

> SirDice, if the 1.4.* (stable) version doesn't require all the extra (bloat), can I get rid of everything (including dependencies) by doing [cmd=]pkg_delete -r firefox-3.5.10,1[/cmd] and perhaps the same with urlview and mutt-devel? I could then install mutt-1.4.*
> 
> Since this is a new install, perhaps just re-install 8.1 and not install mutt-devel?
> 
> Again, this is just a machine for torrents. I'm running rtorrent.



You need not re-install FreeBSD: just remove the offending packages*, or as a last resort, delete everything under /usr/local/ and /var/db/pkg/.

*Your pkg_delete idea is probably good, though you may end up with some strays.  You can install ports-mgmt/pkg_cutleaves to help with that (it's just a perl script, so it's not some massive bloaty monster, assuming you already have & want (or need) perl).


----------



## unicyclist (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok, thanks guys. I'll try the pkg_delete -f first, then the other ideas. I'd like to have this system ready today, but no problem if it takes till tomorrow. I'll be back later with results (whatever they are).


----------



## unicyclist (Oct 29, 2010)

OK, I was finally able to [cmd=]pkg_delete -f firefox-3.5.10,1[/cmd] and it worked. Started mutt-devel and was able to send out an email, so mutt does seem to run ok. I also installed and ran pkg_cutleaves, but it didn't have anything to delete after I deleted firefox.

Thank-you all for your help and time. I still don't know why all the extra was added to mutt-devel. Next time, I'll just install mutt-1.4 or even alpine.


----------

